# New TTOC Member's Signature Pics - Everyone Read Please!



## Nem

'lo all

Right, so I've now started as the new web admin role for the OC and my first job has been to design and update the signature pics. So the new sigs have now been completed and put on the TTOC server for immediate use.

This is what they look like...










The new sigs have a much more modern look and I think the now encompass both the original TT logo to show where the TT brand started, and also has the rear outline of the MK2 to depict the future outlook. I understand that some people do not have a MK2 or perhaps even like it, but after many hours and over 50 design revisions this is the best result.

The sigs are in .jpg format and some of you will need to update your signature links on the forum else you'll be left with a red x. All members sig pics are in the following format...

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/*12345*/*12345.jpg*

Where the *12345* is your 5 digit member number with all the proceeding 0's, so 00001 up to 01100 currently. Without the extra 0's at the start it will not work.

Everyone will as I said need to update your links to the new ones as the old pics will be being removed in the next couple of weeks. This is needed to make sure that any future updates go much smoother and you will not need to have to update again in the future as we will be able to do it all for you if everyone uses the standard link to the sig pic.

Any members currently using a sig pic have been updated, and any member from 01000 to 01020 have got one ready made. All new members joining from now on will also have one made and ready to use. If anbody else wants one to use them please email me with the address in my sig and I'll be able to make them up.

Thanks for your help with this, would have been easier if the last web admins for the OC had kept to any standard for everyone. But I'm working on getting things running smoothly 

Cheers

Nick


----------



## CH_Peter

Very nice. Well done on a job well done! 

For those of you that would like the picture to be clickable, use the following code as the signature in your forum profile - changing the numbers for your membership number, of course.



Code:


[url=http://www.ttoc.co.uk][img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/12345/12345.jpg[/img][/url]

Peter


----------



## mighTy Tee

00146.jpg doesnt appear to exist :?


----------



## Nem

mighTy Tee said:


> 00146.jpg doesnt appear to exist :?


Just realised that mate. Will be done this evening for you if you want to update to the new link tomorrow.

Nick


----------



## kmpowell

Nem

With the greatest respect (and I am not aiming this directly at you), i'm not sure this is such a good idea. It wouldn't be too bad if people used them *INSTEAD* of pics of their car, but people will use them as well.

It's difficult enough to keep sigs under control right now, and IMO this won't help. To be honest it's not really the file size which is the problem, it's the dimensions. If the dimensions of a sig are large then it makes using this forum difficult and irritating due to 'drowning' (the picture taking over message content), scrolling, having the same picture severely 'drowning' a thread if a user posts multiple times etc etc

Unfortunately with phpBB image sigs are either on or off and there is no control to mod them. Despite many requests, people choose (whether wittingly or unwittingly) to ignore the guidelines, and anybody can go through pretty much every thread and find a big picture in somebodys sig.

I know the images you have done are not 'new' and are simply replacements for old ones, but not everybody had the old ones, and it looks like the new versions are popular and will be taken up quickly.

We appreciate images are important as it allows users to stamp an identity, but if the drowning continues on the upward trend, we might have to consider switching images off in sigs (which is not something I want to do).

Purely as an example, but your sig including all the text and images is around 280x410px, which fallls outside the guidelines. Now knowing you make a conscious effort to keep within the guidelines (i've seen you post, and it's appreciated!), it kind of demonstrates how people who don't make a conscious effort might fall even further outisde the guidelines.

I hope you don't take this post in the wrong way, I am simply trying to figure out how to move this forward, becasue I am getting a bit bored with reading a thread and finding 50% of the content is pictures of somebodys car in their sig.


----------



## Nem

Hmmm...

I totally understand. You can obviously see I'm just doing what I've been asked.

This could definatly become more of a problem as Mark has said it would be good if every new member from now on has a new sig in their folder when they join up, meaning everyone will be getting one.

I think this will need to go to Mark and be discussed.

Nick


----------



## clived

I agree with Kev - idividual users need to ensure they stay within the overall forum sig size guidlines for screen real-estate. If that means swapping out an existing sig pic if they want to use the TTOC one, or changing their existing sig so they can use it and the TTOC sig together, but withing the guidlines, I'm sure people are able


----------



## CH_Peter

kmpowell said:


> Nem
> 
> With the greatest respect (and I am not aiming this directly at you), i'm not sure this is such a good idea. It wouldn't be too bad if people used them *INSTEAD* of pics of their car, but people will use them as well.
> 
> It's difficult enough to keep sigs under control right now, and IMO this won't help. To be honest it's not really the file size which is the problem, it's the dimensions. If the dimensions of a sig are large then it makes using this forum difficult and irritating due to 'drowning' (the picture taking over message content), scrolling, having the same picture severely 'drowning' a thread if a user posts multiple times etc etc
> 
> Unfortunately with phpBB image sigs are either on or off and there is no control to mod them. Despite many requests, people choose (whether wittingly or unwittingly) to ignore the guidelines, and anybody can go through pretty much every thread and find a big picture in somebodys sig.
> 
> I know the images you have done are not 'new' and are simply replacements for old ones, but not everybody had the old ones, and it looks like the new versions are popular and will be taken up quickly.
> 
> We appreciate images are important as it allows users to stamp an identity, but if the drowning continues on the upward trend, we might have to consider switching images off in sigs (which is not something I want to do).
> 
> I hope you don't take this post in the wrong way, I am simply trying to figure out how to move this forward, becasue I am getting a bit bored with reading a thread and finding 50% of the content is pictures of somebodys car in their sig.


IMHO, you should be able to put a pic in your avatar, your www button should be to photobucket (or whatever), and if you want a sig, it should only be your TTOC membership. The TTOC sig serves a purpose - advertising the OC (which I realise is not necessarily in the TTF's interest, but it's nice to help out, non?  )

A bit dictatorial maybe (perhaps a rule that either ttoc sign or car, but not both), but it's to everyone's benefit - and let the mods chop you signature from your profile if you can't stick to the rules.


----------



## CH_Peter

There is a phpBB mod in beta that restricts signature sizes.


----------



## kmpowell

CH_Peter said:


> There is a phpBB mod in beta that restricts signature sizes.


The problem with 'mods' is that if you install one it has to be re-installed everytime there is a security version update to the original phpBB code. Security version updates occur once every month or so, so if you have a forum that is heavily modded, it becomes a nightmare keeping on track, becasue the security patch has to be installed and tested, then each mod has to be re-installed etc etc.

It's not as straight forward as it sounds.


----------



## ObiWan

I agree with Kev and Clive, it all makes for easier use if everyone sticks to the guidelines


----------



## CH_Peter

kmpowell said:


> CH_Peter said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a phpBB mod in beta that restricts signature sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with 'mods' is that if you install one it has to be re-installed everytime there is a security version update to the original phpBB code. Security version updates occur once every month or so, so if you have a forum that is heavily modded, it becomes a nightmare keeping on track, becasue the security patch has to be installed and tested, then each mod has to be re-installed etc etc.
> 
> It's not as straight forward as it sounds.
Click to expand...

Indeed, I know. But given that this has cropped up so many times, maybe this one is worth considering? I don't run the site, so not my decision - guess it's a toss up between:-

1) Doing nothing much more than now (gentle reminders).
2) Letting mods fix as and when
3) Using above mod

As a user, big sig pics (tall or wide) are really annoying and unsightly and slow the forum down for us poor bleeders using work's slow connection. Mind you, perhaps I should just f*** off and actually do some work instead!


----------



## Nem

As I sai dI would do, it's been passed on to the TTOC Committee to see what they think about it all.

I agree with whats been said also regarding sig sizes, I've always made sure mine is within the guidlines on dimensions and file size. Have to say currently I'm a little over on the height but have reduced the width to compensate, I know I've got 3 actual images displayed but the overall filesize is actually under the limit of 30k.

Nick


----------



## clived

Nem said:


> I've always made sure mine is within the guidlines on dimensions and file size.


Dropped you an IM Nick ;-)


----------



## thebears

Nick

Cant seam to get member 01051 to work either, has it been done yet. If so what code do i use?

Dale


----------



## Nem

All done mate.

Nick


----------



## Paralias

Where can i find which id do i have,so i can update my signature??


----------



## Nem

Paralias said:


> Where can i find which id do i have,so i can update my signature??


The ID number is the TTOC Membership number, so they are for members of the TTOC only. Have you got a current membership to the owners club?

Nick


----------



## thebears

Nem said:


> All done mate.
> 
> Nick


Cheers Nick looks good under my car!! Probably outside the guides though :?

How do you get them side by side?


----------



## NaughTTy

thebears said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> All done mate.
> 
> Nick
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Nick looks good under my car!! Probably outside the guides though :?
> 
> How do you get them side by side?
Click to expand...

Like this:

















Might be a bit wide though :?


----------



## thebears

hope we get some good shots at the cafe, need to update my pic


----------



## TTej

Nick

Cant seam to get member 00271 to work either, has it been done yet. If so what code do i use?

Thanks

Tej


----------



## Nem

Done now for you mate.












Code:


[img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/00271/00271.jpg[/img]

Nick


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

given that it looks like I might be spending a bit longer in here again :lol:

can I have 313 done please?


----------



## brittan

New avatar test


----------



## SOFTTY

test


----------



## col6821

Sig Test


----------



## slineTT

00871 doesnt seem to work, can it be fixed please?

Thank you

Elias


----------



## Wallsendmag

no it doesn't does it someone will be along soon


----------



## Trev TT

Hi, I have updated my sig to add the TTOC membership img. where will i find the img for my avatar, or is it just a cut and paste in photoshop of the left section of the signiture bar img
thanks T


----------



## Wallsendmag

Send NEM a pm and he will sort it for you.(not bad typing for 125 mph :wink: )


----------



## Nem

All done 

Nick


----------



## Mark Davies

It looks like most of us (though oddly not all) have lost their TTOC signature strips. Anyone know where the problem is? I'm presuming the host image bucket has dropped out.


----------



## Nem

Mark Davies said:


> It looks like most of us (though oddly not all) have lost their TTOC signature strips. Anyone know where the problem is? I'm presuming the host image bucket has dropped out.


Not sure whats gone off, all the folders are still there but no images...

I'll get it sorted tho soon, don't worry.

Nick


----------



## KammyTT

i have my ttoc badge under my avatar so dont need it in my sig anymore :wink:


----------



## Nem

They are all fixed now anyway 

Nick


----------



## KammyTT

i have two anyway...... just realised  so much for me wanting to be a smart arse :lol:


----------



## Nem

KammyTT said:


> i have two anyway...... just realised  so much for me wanting to be a smart arse :lol:


Did wonder when you're realise, not that your a smartarse, but that you already had two logo's anyway, lol!

Nick


----------



## Baldy™

just trying mine


----------



## Baldy™

it wrks how do I get it under my avatar?


----------



## T3RBO

Liking the new TTOC signature logo


----------



## Nem

New topic created here:

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721


----------

